# اساسيات كهربائية للسيارات من شركة Kia



## مجموعة الاجراس (22 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم *

*اليكم في الرابط المرفق المنهج التعليمي للاساسيات الكهربائية للسيارات من شركة كيا ....*
*وفيه تبسيط للاسس الكهربائية ...واسلوب الفحص والتشخيص للكهربائيات ..*
*واسلوب التتبع والقراءة في المخططات الكهربائية للسيارات ....*
*ارجو من الله ان يكون عونا" للمبتدئين والراغبين في تعلم اساسيات كهربائية في السيارات ..*
*ونعدكم في المستقبل القريب بتقديم الملحقات الاخرى التعليمية للكهربائيات على صفحات المنتدى .... وبالتتابع ....*
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/2824212/KIABasicAutomotiveElectricalCourse.pdf.html
*
*وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا *


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات اللطيفة


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (23 فبراير 2011)

اشكر مروركم الكريم وقراءة الموضوع وان شاء الله تعالى اذا وجدت تفاعي من رواد المنتدى سوف ارفدكم بمواضيع في هذا المجال وبتفاصيل اكثر دقة .
( فوق كل ذي علم عليم)


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 فبراير 2011)

انشاء الله ستجد التفاعل حاضر ونحن بأنتظار المزيد من هذه المعلومات الجميلة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## اركان علوان (2 مارس 2011)

ارجو لكم كل نجاح يا مجموعه الاجراس


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (3 مارس 2011)

الاخ اركان جزيل الشكر واسأل الله تعالى ان يديم علينا نعمة والوصال والاتصال


----------



## اركان علوان (3 مارس 2011)

الأخوان في مجموعه الاجراس في ضرف العراق الصعب انكم تواكبون التطور وتنقلون وسائل تقنيه القرن الواحدوالعشرين الىبلدكم العراق اقول لكم بارك الله بكل الجهد المبذول والذي سيبذل ولكم المستقبل ان شاء الله


----------



## saad_srs (3 مارس 2011)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## black88star (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
مشكور


----------



## ahmed mahmoudi (14 يونيو 2013)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## سوزان1986 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكراً للمعلومات


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## diesel engine (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخونا الحبيب


----------

